# Drywall Pneumatic Nailer?



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Has anybody used this gun before? 

CN351R-ST











It's a Max Drywall nailer.

Can nails ever be as effective as screws to install Drywall?

Thanks.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Sounds like "One giant leap back to 1960."


----------



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

I suppose they would work just as well as screws in certain situations, like a hidden firewall, or something similar. But just think what could happen if you tried to use it in living space, over time you would probably have lots of nail pops, and what if you missed a stud? Instead of a neat little screw hole, it could potentially blow out the drywall.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah mine is a Bosch and I shingled my house with it, it worked great


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey Frank, do you ever plaster with a sand finish on thin coat? Finish coat floated either lined up swirls or random.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

This is intersting, first I've heard about it. 
As stated: It's the 60's again!


----------



## Royal-T (Feb 6, 2008)

I see more and more guys using ring shanks to fasten drywall and in my opinion, just spend the money on a good clutch driven screw gun, dont be a window licker and screw in your damn drywall like the rest of us!


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Tim not alot cause I do mostly repairs, but I have done it in the past. why what's up you having a problem with a finish? let me know if I can help you.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Has anybody used this gun before? 


I don't think it is good for hanging rock or will replace screws. Nails do pull out of the ceilings and walls eventualy. Screws bite into the wood and while the board may pull the screws would stay. But depending on the size of the nail heads i would consider it for hanging corner bead. I use a paslode stapler to hang my bead and it cuts the time down by more than half. About it being the 60's. We all learned technechines from the 60's we just improve on them and bring it into today. This could be a good thing given the right use. You might also use it to attach wire screen (for plastering). I need to look into it more.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

I dont know about where you guys are but with the way most of the boarders( I use this term lightly) around here use a screw gun . That tool may be the answer, but I m sure the boarders would find a way to screw that up too lol.


----------



## emer constructi (Oct 9, 2006)

I have the Hitachi version of that gun. I use it to set the board in place, nail the edges and come back and screw the field. I like it, but it's hard to find nails.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Still prefer screwed borders. I won't let my hangers even use a hammer. I know it's minimal but nails do pop and the hammer divots usally seperate the paper from the rock which either makes more work for the taper or is ignored by the taper. Either way screwing is the most fool proof way to aviod problems.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Max is a reputable company. I can't believe they'd produce a gun that would use nails that would eventually pop out anyway. 

Now, as for screwguns, which one do you guys think is best? 

I'd naturally look at a DeWalt or Bosch product, but you guys would know better. 

And...has anybody used the DeWalt cordless drywall gun? 

Will it last a day with only one battery change being needed after non-stop screwing?

Thanks.


----------



## ghost (Jan 17, 2008)

We always used dewalt 255 or 272. I just bought two makita screw guns and I don't think I will go back to dewalt. The makita guns are lighter,quieter, and I like the way the belt clip folds flat it makes it easier to get close to the corners.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

ghost said:


> We always used dewalt 255 or 272. I just bought two makita screw guns and I don't think I will go back to dewalt. The makita guns are lighter,quieter, and I like the way the belt clip folds flat it makes it easier to get close to the corners.


Used them both. 

I was considering the DW269 because it has so much more torque.

Also, I've been eyeing the new Bosch; it looks as if if would be more comfortable over the long hall.

But I love the DeWalts.


----------



## Royal-T (Feb 6, 2008)

Check out he Ridgid screwgun, I bought one to replace an aging DeWalt. It's lighter, just as powerful, and cheaper than the DeWalt. Ridgid tools have come a long way since introduced, they had poor sales in the beginning, so they stepped up from ho grade to contractor grade.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

Royal-T said:


> Check out he Ridgid screwgun, I bought one to replace an aging DeWalt. It's lighter, just as powerful, and cheaper than the DeWalt. Ridgid tools have come a long way since introduced, they had poor sales in the beginning, so they stepped up from ho grade to contractor grade.



I have a hard time with keeping a consistant depth with the rigid,but I do like most all their other tools tho. I have been told by multiple guys that the Makita clutch goes out faster, especially doing 5/8s. I've never used it so I don't know for sure... I like the dw272 is all I ever use.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Rigid makes one of the best vacuums around. 

In a test against Shop Vac and other top manufacturers, it consistantly ranked at the top of the heap and was (though money is no object to me when I'm buying tools) the cheapest. 

I love my Rigid Vac.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't know if anyone realizes if you buy dewalt products from home depot they are not as good as the ones at a tool supplier. The casings are different and they are not as good. Someone told me certain companys have a cheaper line for home depot. Has anyone seen this?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

BUTCHERMAN said:


> I don't know if anyone realizes if you buy dewalt products from home depot they are not as good as the ones at a tool supplier. The casings are different and they are not as good. Someone told me certain companys have a cheaper line for home depot. Has anyone seen this?


I've heard the same...HD has an agreement with DeWalt that their tools have to be produced in Chinese factories for lower costs and that they use more plastic in HD distributed tools. 

Take their 3100 Powerwasher. A great machine, except that HD use generic pumps while other DeWalt 3100's use Cat Pumps (a huge difference). 

That's a pretty consistent urban legend, but I heard it locally before I saw it being discussed nationwide on the forums.


----------

